# SmackDown **SPOILERS** for 3/18/11



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Credit: prowrestling dot net

Pre-taping notes:



> WWE star Shawn Michaels noted on his Twitter page that he is at the Smackdown tapings. "At Smackdown with friends," Michaels wrote. "They are having a great time. It is awesome to see the crew. Everybody looks ready for WrestleMania."





> Dot Net reader Jorden Wise is at the WWE Smackdown taping in Kansas City and reports that there is a cage hanging above the ring.


SmackDown Taping:



> It was announced that Kane and Big Show will be challenging Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater for the WWE Tag Titles, so the advertised Edge and Christian tag title match is off.
> 
> 1. Edge defeated Brodus Clay (w/Albert Del Rio and Richardo Rodriguez). Good match with Edge hitting the spear after Christian came in to get rid of Del Rio. There was a brawl on the outside afterward.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I guess Taker's getting Superkicked. I'd like to see Undertaker Tombstone Shawn to send another message to HHH though.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I guess Taker's getting Superkicked. I'd like to see Undertaker Tombstone Shawn to send another message to HHH though.


maybe hes just hanging out backstage ?


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

HHH will pedigree hbk instead..

if you can bury shawn, i can bury him better.


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

_*Drew McIntyre lost to WWE developmental wrestler Percy Watson in a dark match prior to tonight's SmackDown! taping. Also, a steel cage is hanging above the ring at the event.*

WrestlingINC._




Percy burying Drew. 

It`s a fast, fast world.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LMAO @ Mcintyre. Finally where he belongs for a change.



BallinGid said:


> maybe hes just hanging out backstage ?


I doubt it. Michaels has been more involved with this feud than Triple H has.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cage match is probably for dark match. lol

which feud they've built so much in sd that warrants a cage match?


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Shawn has stated on Twitter that he's there for unrelated business and that he's just visiting the crew.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Percy beating Drew? OH YEAH! *does the little snap dance thing he does*


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

fuck yeah, PERCY WATSON!!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Jorge Suarez said:


> cage match is probably for dark match. lol
> 
> which feud they've built so much in sd that warrants a cage match?


Edge/Christian vs. Gabriel/Slater ?

Keeps ADR, Brodus, Barrett & Zeke from interfering.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

fpalm Jesus why everyone I'm starting to warm up to all of sudden getting buried? 

First Zack Ryder, Jack Swagger, Sheamus (though he recovered since now becoming United States Champion) and now Drew McIntyre. 

Damn.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Triple H to turn heel tonight? That would definitely make this feud much more interesting.

I wonder if Edge and Christian will win the tag team titles tonight.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

The King of Blaze said:


> fpalm Jesus why everyone I'm starting to warm up to all of sudden getting buried?
> 
> First Zack Ryder, Jack Swagger, Sheamus (though he recovered since now becoming United States Champion) and now Drew McIntyre.
> 
> Damn.


in this case it's alright, because percy watson is better than drew mcintyre.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

The King of Blaze said:


> fpalm Jesus why everyone I'm starting to warm up to all of sudden getting buried?
> 
> First Zack Ryder, Jack Swagger, Sheamus (though he recovered since now becoming United States Champion) and now Drew McIntyre.
> 
> Damn.


Become a Great Khali fan plz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Derek said:


> Become a Great Khali fan plz.


I think you're a little late on that one.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

LOL at McIntyre. What a piece of trash.

It's only a matter of time before we've got Showtime Percy back on TV. "OH YEAH!"


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Fuck, Drew just wrestled a dark match and lost. That's it, now i'm sure he won't be in WM this year.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

No, not Drew!

EDIT: If you look at the WNW spoilers, you would be so confused now.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

WTF! Christian's getting buried


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Christian V Del Rio in the cage?

When the fuck are they gonna get CC involved with Show/Kane/Corre? They sure are taking their sweet fucking time.

EDIT: Christian getting burried? It's not like he'll job to ADR in 2 minutes. It's a gimmick match main event and he'll lose to the 2011 Royal Rumble winner and the future World Champion. It's not bad at all folks.


----------



## Gwilt (Jul 26, 2010)

Edge/Christian Tag Title ,match off? Dammit, I wanted a 5 second pose


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

Gwilt said:


> Edge/Christian Tag Title ,match off? Dammit, I wanted a 5 second pose


Me too. That's some bullshit that they advertise a huge match like that live on Raw, and then change it.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

kind of a dick move to advertise such a big ME and then pull the plug on it, lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> EDIT: Christian getting burried? It's not like he'll job to ADR in 2 minutes. It's a gimmick match main event and he'll lose to the 2011 Royal Rumble winner and the future World Champion. It's not bad at all folks.


Right, and as much as I prefer Christian over Del Rio, he SHOULDN'T win. If Del Rio can't beat Christian then how does he stand a chance against Edge? You've gotta BUILD to the main event at WrestleMania, which unfortunately, Christian's not in, but because of that, he can't go over. They've got to make the right call and put over the guy who actually WILL be in the biggest situation of his career on April 3'rd. Christian has smacked Del Rio around enough as it is, too.

WTF @ them advertising a match and then cancelling it, though.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I love how people find a way to complain about Christian main eventing Smackdown in a cage match against a WM headliner.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> I love how people find a way to complain about Christian main eventing Smackdown in a cage match against a WM headliner.


not people, pyro.
he's barely people.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MyDeerHunter said:


> not people, pyro.
> he's barely people.


I guess you didn't read what I wrote about it, you idiot.


----------



## MyDeerHunter (Jul 2, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I guess you didn't read what I wrote about it, you idiot.


nope, just assumed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You know what happens when you do that...


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

MyDeerHunter said:


> not people, pyro.
> he's barely people.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Kofi's position isn't looking too great at the minute.

Apparently Cody Rhodes has new entrance music


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

> * WWE Intercontinental Champion Kofi Kingston vs. WWE United States Champion Sheamus. Winner via Brogue Kick, Sheamus.
> 
> * Backstage, Big Show and Kane attempt to chokeslam one another but neither can execute the move.
> 
> ...


New theme!


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> in this case it's alright, because percy watson is better than drew mcintyre.


In what aspect exactly other then charisma?




Derek said:


> Become a Great Khali fan plz.


Great Khali career was damaged ever since up and comer "Hi I'm Dolph Ziggler" defeated him.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They are a building Sheamus up nicely already.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Big Show & Kane is get a tag team title shot.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

SummerLove said:


> in this case it's alright, because percy watson is better than drew mcintyre.


:lmao :lmao


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

NO! NOT NEW MUSIC!

I hope this is just smoke and mirrors.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> * WWE Intercontinental Champion Kofi Kingston vs. WWE United States Champion Sheamus. Winner via Brogue Kick, Sheamus.


Dear Vince McMahon, do not unify the Intercontinental and United States Championships at WrestleMania. DO. NOT. DO. IT. Should you choose to do so, some fuckwit on your creative team will eventually bring up the idea to unify the world titles and you'll approve it during a drug addled haze and kill every young talent you've been building up over the past year.

Sincerely, a concerned fan.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

That’s right WWE, build Sheamus credibility back up immediately, going over a now former United States and Intercontinental Champion in the same week is a definitely a good decision to bounce back on track with things. 

Sucks for Kofi Kingston though, I’m not a fan of him but I almost feel sorry for the kid of pretty much doing everything he need to get over in the WWE but still being on the level of jobbing to the stars. 

Cody Rhodes getting a new theme? I guess it’s understandable due to him slowly converting to a new gimmick and moving away from “Dashing”. I’m loving the evolution of Cody Rhodes, one of the most entertaining things that’s going on Smackdown right now. 

I am going to miss this epic theme from him though along with John Cena....


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I demand that Smoking Mirrors returns to TV.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

When you job to the talentless fella, you've got no hope of ever getting anywhere in the future. Sad stuff. 

I'm going to miss "Smoke and Mirrors".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm glad it's gone, I never really thought it was that good. Don't know why everyone is so impressed by it.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

I wonder what new "hit" single The Corre will be debuting on Smackdown for their theme song. I swear each remix get worst every time.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Layla El defeated Kelly Kelly. Michelle McCool on commentary. Layla wins when Kelly Kelly gets distracted by Michael Cole.


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Sounds like a great card so far, but that's really disappointing that they advertised Edge and Christian tagging together and then changed it. Trying to steal some views from people who don't read spoilers?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

morris3333 said:


> Layla El defeated Kelly Kelly. Michelle McCool on commentary. Layla wins when Kelly Kelly gets distracted by Michael Cole.


Can you please stop doing this? The last update was posted 13 minutes ago. We see it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Michael is still in the Cole Mine. :lmao :lmao :lmao

I'm in Heaven right now, legit. This guy is troll gold.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Didn't they advertise E&C vs Corre for the live crowd and not the tv viewers?

Anyway Christian is in the main event again!!!


edit:

Cole is probably in the cole mine because he feels Josh & Booker aren't worthy of sitting next to him


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

They probably didn't want Edge and Christian to outshine the possible Triple H/HBK/Taker segment.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

New theme for Cody? Fuck yeah!! I like 'Smoke and Mirrors' but I've never considered it a main event kind of theme, which is where I want to see Cody. If this theme if main event worthy, I'll be happy. I have an idea on what song it could be if it's a song rather than an intrumental. I remember Shamans Harvest saying they recorded a song called 'Anger' for WWE and it was a matter of time until they used it, and considering Rhodes' change in persona, I could see that song being put on him. I really don't know if this is certain though. I'm not even sure he has a new theme; I was just reading this thread haha. I'm just connecting the dots, but I may have jumped to conclusions so don't take my word for it.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Unlikely but what if Christian beats Del Rio? Then Teddy decides to put him in the Mania match


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes, I'm curious to hear what Cody's new theme is....or where anyone is getting the information that he has a new theme? I haven't seen anything about this updated in the OP.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Glad that Cody got a new theme. Hopefully it's good.

On another note, they're building up a possible Big Show vs. Ezekiel one on one confrontation much better than they are a Taker vs. Hunter one. They've been holding off the former for around three months.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Y2Joe said:


> Credit: prowrestling dot net
> 
> 5. Jack Swagger defeated Chris Masters. Not enough time to make it good but served its purpose. Swagger won with the ankle lock, *then Michael Cole came out of his Cole Mine and did the ankle lock on Masters as well*.


BAHAHAH!!!!:lmao:lmao


I can not wait for this, sorry Master marks, so much for his rumored push huh? Masters is exactly where he suppose to be.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

CC91 said:


> Unlikely but what if Christian beats Del Rio? Then Teddy decides to put him in the Mania match


IDK, but to me this is the *blow off* match for Christian/Del Rio


----------



## nukeinyourhair (Aug 21, 2004)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Glad that Cody got a new theme. Hopefully it's good.
> 
> On another note, they're building up a possible Big Show vs. Ezekiel one on one confrontation much better than they are a Taker vs. Hunter one. They've been holding off the former for around three months.


I think that will happen at Extreme Rules. Whenever it does happen though, it will be a nice lift for Big Zeke.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao at Cole


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

According to Wrestling News World, Rey Mysterio beat Ted Dibiase in a match. 2 things: what's Ted doing on Smackdown anyway? (maybe it's to fit in the storyline with Rhodes? Mysterio's going through Rhodes' previous 2 tag team partners) and how bad do you feel for Ted that he loses in a match with Mysterio just so Mysterio looking strong helps build his former tag partner who was expected to do much worse than him, but now the shoe's on the other foot?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

First of all, why didn't I know that this was taking place in KC? I SO could have gone to this if I had known. I'm only like 2 hours away from there FFS!

Secondly, WTF with Rhodes getting new music? I was really looking forward to hearing Smoke and Mirrors live at Mania. 

And finally...



JoseBxNYC said:


> They probably didn't want Edge and Christian to outshine the possible Triple H/HBK/Taker segment.


:lmao Like that would ever happen.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

lol @ Ted playing the role of filler for Cody's big Wrestlemania match.

Poor guy.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> :lmao Like that would ever happen.


You dont believe the 5 second pose can outshine the pathetic stare at each other and do Cross Chops and Neck Slash promos?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Magsimus said:


> lol @ Ted playing the role of filler for Cody's big Wrestlemania match.
> 
> Poor guy.


Ted and Mcintyre last week. I'm noticing a pattern haha


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Ted and Mcintyre last week. I'm noticing a pattern haha


Bob Holly next week?


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

JoseBxNYC said:


> You dont believe the 5 second pose can outshine the pathetic stare at each other and do Cross Chops and Neck Slash promos?


No because Edge & Christian aren't bigger stars than Taker and HHH.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ted Dibiase Snr the week after? lol


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Bloodbath said:


> Bob Holly next week?


I can see it right now: A new stable is emerging.8*D


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

Noooo-o, no more smoke and mirrors!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

barreta on smackdown?

must watch tv, it's too good for youtube


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

^ Getting squashed by Cody Rhodes? Why would you want to see that?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

CM12Punk said:


> No because Edge & Christian aren't bigger stars than Taker and HHH.


So Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler are bigger stars than Orton and Cena based on ratings? Irrelevant.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks like Christian/Del Rio closed the show.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

JoseBxNYC said:


> You dont believe the 5 second pose can outshine the pathetic stare at each other and do Cross Chops and Neck Slash promos?


You believe that two guys jumping around the ring for 5 seconds with their arms stuck out can outshine two legends in the ring together? 

See, I can twist things like you too.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

cant wait to see the result of del rio/christian.. result is one thing as i love both guys.. it should be a good match..


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

_Christian defeated Albert Del Rio in a steel cage match. Solid main event. Both guys worked really hard. There were some cool spots and some near falls that really had the crowd going. Christian won by escaping the cage when the two got tangled up. Before Del Rio could attack Christian, Edge appeared in Del Rio's car. He threatened to destroy it before Brodus Clay made the save and the two destroyed Edge with a con-chair-to on Edge's arm to close the show. _

*ProWrestling.*

I really can`t believe it.

Lets the REAL speculation begins.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> So Michael Cole and Jerry Lawler are bigger stars than Orton and Cena based on ratings? Irrelevant.


I'm not even talking about ratings, I am talking about in general. I love E&C, but there aren't bigger stars than Taker/HHH so they won't overshadow them.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

not by pinfall.. so everyone's a winner


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

CHRISTIAN WON?!!!!!!!

Every time Christian SHOULD win he never does, and the one time he has no business winning they put him over. I'm gobsmacked. 

I know it wasn't by pinfall so it doesn't take away from ADR's cred, but holy fucking moses


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

CM12Punk said:


> I'm not even talking about ratings, I am talking about in general. I love E&C, but there aren't bigger stars than Taker/HHH so they won't overshadow them.


Maybe, but the point is they _could_.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Magsimus said:


> ^ Getting squashed by Cody Rhodes? Why would you want to see that?


it's better than nothing


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Woah, didn't expect a Christian win. Cool.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm marking out

I honestly can't believe it. Is Vince away on vacation or some shit?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

K. Gonna be watching that main event.


----------



## MiniMonster (Apr 9, 2005)

Why is it that I smell the WHC match at WM being turned into a triple threat match between ADR/Christian/Edge, and if not that, then after WM, providing ADR wins the belt, Christian getting pushed for the belt, and the WWE title match being changed to a triple threat match between Cena/Rock/Miz? Something just seems different about the WHC and WWE Championship picture for WrestleMania? Anyone, Anyone?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

CHRISTIAN WON!!?? HOLY SHIT! I did not expect to see that. Seriously! I expected him to be written out of the storyline as per Vinnie Mac. Now things are getting interesting, because Christian just beat the number 1 contender to the World Heavyweight Title clean. If he isn't put in the title match, it makes no sense.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

So the overrated, uninteresting Christian wins.

At least Del Rio got his heat back after the match. And he wasn't pinned.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow this is like ECW Christian, but against more relevant opponents


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

So JR was right when he said Christian was going to have a good year.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

If they do make it a triple threat ADR still needs to pin Edge to win. He should go over the champion, not fucking Christian of all people.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> CHRISTIAN WON?!!!!!!!
> 
> Every time Christian SHOULD win he never does, and the one time he has no business winning they put him over. I'm gobsmacked.
> 
> I know it wasn't by pinfall so it doesn't take away from ADR's cred, but holy fucking moses


You and me both. What the fuck?!

He should've lost, and like I said, I'll take Christian over ADR any day of the week, twice on Sundays and 10 times once a month, but this is ridiculous. At least it wasn't by pinfall and they beat up Edge some more, but still.

Maybe it's just me, but I think perhaps the WWE realized that ADR winning at WrestleMania was TOO obvious, so they're trying to put a bit of a roadblock in his way so that he doesn't just waltz into WrestleMania with people thinking he's guaranteed to win the title to create more interest in the match (Even though he WILL end up winning).


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

damn they should have had mitb this year.. imagine christian winning it and cashing it on edge... we still have the chance though.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Y2Joe said:


> So the overrated, uninteresting Christian wins.
> 
> At least Del Rio got his heat back after the match. And he wasn't pinned.


ah come on Joe.

Peeps haven't had a lot to be happy about in the last year. This may be all we get so quit raining on our parade. Let us have this night, then next week we (the peeps) can resume our weekly *push Christian* bitching and you can rightfully go back to hating him/peeps


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> If they do make it a triple threat ADR still needs to pin Edge to win. He should go over the champion, not fucking Christian of all people.


Actually, it would make more sense for Christian to win, although this is mainly because Del Rio isn't credible enough imo to be champion yet. Brodus Clay does help a lot though. I just don't think Alberto Del Rio is as over as many people are saying. Anyone can get heat from ambushes. It's how you retain the heat and while Del Rio has done pretty well, I don't think he's any better off than Cody Rhodes or Wade Barett or even Jack Swagger who admittedly gets a lot of heat.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Okay, they've got to add Christian to the match now. If not... hnnnnnnngghghghgh. If not, he's got to be the first feud right after. They can't build him up this strong for nothing.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Jorge Suarez said:


> damn they should have had mitb this year.. imagine christian winning it and cashing it on edge... *we still have the chance though.*


We have a chance to have MITB in just two weeks? K.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jorge Suarez said:


> damn they should have had mitb this year.. imagine christian winning it and cashing it on edge... we still have the chance though.


They'll give Barrett the MITB, you know better than Christian getting a title push.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Christian won't be added. Del Rio will get a rematch next week with the stipulation that if he loses Christian is added to the title match. He will obviously win.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

I can sorta see a match happening next week between the two again with Del Rio's shot on the line (he'll get baited somehow) and the match will end in DQ or something and Del Rio will think he's still in because he didn't get pinned just for T'lo to make it a triple threat.

I really have mixed feelings here as I do strongly prefer the Royal Rumble winner getting the one on one match he "deserves" and "earns" but I'm a huge Christian fan so ya. 

There's still this Corre stuff on the burner though so we'll have to see next week.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Actually, it would make more sense for Christian to win, although this is mainly because Del Rio isn't credible enough imo to be champion yet. Brodus Clay does help a lot though. I just don't think Alberto Del Rio is as over as many people are saying. Anyone can get heat from ambushes. It's how you retain the heat and while Del Rio has done pretty well, I don't think he's any better off than Cody Rhodes or Wade Barett or even Jack Swagger who admittedly gets a lot of heat.


Actually, no it isn't. What a way to waste the Rumble and a push on ADR if they aren't going to follow through with him. If they were planning on adding Christian to the match to feud with Edge then they should have had him win the Rumble or give it to somebody else. It shouldn't be wasted this way.

EDIT - So I take it from these spoilers that neither HHH or Taker are on the show again. Question. WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK ARE THEY DOING WITH THIS FEUD? Are you kidding me? Any other time this would fly because it is two legends facing off and I think that this kind of build would be appropriate. But, this is the fucking RTWM. It NEEDS something more. FFS. If we get another video package on Raw I'm going to crack up. Get them in the damn ring. Jesus this is frustrating. The epicness that they created with their first interaction has been completely wasted and destroyed thus far.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Starbuck said:


> Actually, no it isn't. What a way to waste the Rumble and a push on ADR if they aren't going to follow through with him. If they were planning on adding Christian to the match to feud with Edge then they should have had him win the Rumble or give it to somebody else. It shouldn't be wasted this way.


Best way to do it: triple threat, Del Rio actually pins Edge. Then you've got a feud with Christian ready to go, because he's beat ADR.

So don't look forward to that happening.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Del Rio's only claim for fame is feuding with Rey. He came out of that semi decent looking. 

Everyone shouldn't have to suffer because WWE gave the rumble win to this guy. 

Put christian in the match!


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Actually, no it isn't. What a way to waste the Rumble and a push on ADR if they aren't going to follow through with him. If they were planning on adding Christian to the match to feud with Edge then they should have had him win the Rumble or give it to somebody else. It shouldn't be wasted this way.


Christian was INJURED. He couldn't win the rumble. Del Rio is getting pushed as part of the youth movement and he should be in the title picture. However, Edge vs Del Rio has nothing but a title match as a rivalry, but Christian vs Del Rio works better because of the history. It makes sense for Christian to win the title at Wrestlemania because the heat Del Rio would get for ultimately taking the title, especially if it's in a heelish way would be huge. Let the fans have their big moment with Christian and have Del Rio burst the bubble. Granted, this could work with Del Rio winning the title at mania, I just don't think it will work as well because not that many people will actually expect Christian to win, especially with Edge involved.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

If they're not on the show, Taker/HHH is a complete joke.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If Christian isn't added to the main event, he won't be on the card imo. It's too late to start any other feuds with him, you cant just throw him in the Corre match


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

JM said:


> I can sorta see a match happening next week between the two again with Del Rio's shot on the line (he'll get baited somehow) and the match will end in DQ or something and Del Rio will think he's still in because he didn't get pinned just for T'lo to make it a triple threat.
> 
> I really have mixed feelings here as I do strongly prefer the Royal Rumble winner getting the one on one match he "deserves" and "earns" but I'm a huge Christian fan so ya.
> 
> There's still this Corre stuff on the burner though so we'll have to see next week.


Perhaps they changed plans with the Kane/Show/Corre deal. Maybe they will just do Barrett/Zeke V Show/Kane or Corre V Show/Kane/Kozlov/Marella.

All I know is this: Both Kingston and Christian were on tonight and neither had any interaction with Corre/Kane/Show and they could have easily gotten Christian locked in if they had gone through with the E&C/Corre match tonight (but plans were changed for some reason). 

Something that people may be forgetting is that *we only really have 1 more SD! left before Mania *(isn't the SD! before usually just a hype show with maybe 1 match), so they would have to get both Kofi and Christian rushed into the Show/Kane/Corre program next week (which is absolutely possible).


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> Christian was INJURED. He couldn't win the rumble. Del Rio is getting pushed as part of the youth movement and he should be in the title picture. However, Edge vs Del Rio has nothing but a title match as a rivalry, but Christian vs Del Rio works better because of the history. It makes sense for Christian to win the title at Wrestlemania because the heat Del Rio would get for ultimately taking the title, especially if it's in a heelish way would be huge. Let the fans have their big moment with Christian and have Del Rio burst the bubble. Granted, this could work with Del Rio winning the title at mania, I just don't think it will work as well because not that many people will actually expect Christian to win, especially with Edge involved.


What fans and what big moment? Christian winning the title is a big moment for internet fans. I doubt anybody else is really going to care that much. End of the day they have chosen ADR and they should follow through. I'm not a huge fan of him but I'm getting fucking sick of WWE half pushing guys and then wondering why they have no stars. Del Rio won the Rumble, Del Rio is getting the push therefore Del Rio should win the title. Christian shouldn't be a factor. Adding him in there for some more flavor is fine but he shouldn't be winning the title.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

how many times had adr beat up on edge's arm ???? this while feud is completely one sided up to this point .......

Also, after christian beat adr tonight, he has to be inserted into the main event at wrestlemania otherwise it makes no sense to have him go over adr 2 weeks before wrestlemania.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

they must have changed plan this morning, because it was advertised as E&C vs Corre, which would have led to Christian facing them at WM.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Christian isn't getting added to the match, If he was they damn sure wouldn't do it a week before WM.

He'll just make an appearance during the match.



el dandy said:


> Something that people may be forgetting is that *we only really have 1 more SD! left before Mania *(isn't the SD! before usually just a hype show with maybe 1 match), so they would have to get both Kofi and Christian rushed into the Show/Kane/Corre program next week (which is absolutely possible).


Yes, the last SD before WM is a promo filled show with one match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Agreed that they should add him in the match. He serves no purpose in any Corre match because he's too involved in this one. But he shouldn't win, not when they have invested all this time and effort into ADR.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I do think they have changed plans. They advertised E&C against Corre and no doubt would have tied Christian with Corre corresponding to the spoilers. 

Instead he beats Del Rio in a cage match. 

Which can now only lead to one thing.


----------



## vegeta10 (Jul 29, 2006)

wtf michael cole do a ankle lock to masters..bs booking


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I still can't believe there's no HHH/Taker on this show. I just don't understand what they are hoping to accomplish by doing this. Fucking hell I'm confused.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> They'll give Barrett the MITB, you know better than Christian getting a title push.


cannot be very confident.. i was damn sure that they would give it drew in the last smackdown mitb.


----------



## enzox (Jan 27, 2008)

If they add Christian just a few days before WM, he is gonna have the biggest pop of the match for sure.

What if Del Rio winning the Rumble was always a bait?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> Agreed that they should add him in the match. He serves no purpose in any Corre match because he's too involved in this one. *But he shouldn't win, not when they have invested all this time and effort into ADR.*


100% agreed

I'll mark out like a 5 year old kid if he some how won, but being in the match itself is good enough for me and ADR should absolutely win by making Edge tap. 

If they make it a 3-way and considering how bad they are fucking up Edge's arm for the past month, ADR and Christian could work most of the match and get it over 15 minutes, then ADR disposes of Christian and makes Edge tap and his destiny fulfilled. 

Christian will either be added to the match, be a corner guy for Edge to cancel out Brutus, or will interfere on Edge's behalf. I think he's been scratched out of the Corre/Show/Kane match. No matter what, there will be no heel turn by Christian on Edge like some are thinking. That is not what the match is about, nor does it really make sense right now. The match is about ADR winning first and foremost.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Peep Mode Activated.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

I'd like nothing more than for Christian to win THE title and Edge hands him the championship himself after the match.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm still giddy.

Vince has to give the thumbs up in order for *ANYTHING* to happen. I cannot believe Vince would give his personal approval and let Christian go over the Royal fucking Rumble winner right before WrestleMania. 

Maybe Christian started lifting weights with Vince?


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I still can't believe they are just going to have Kane be a face again now, so stupid. The steel cage match is actually one I'm really looking forward to watching. Kingston/Sheamus to. As others said though, no Undertaker/HHH build, and Cole applying the Ankle Lock on Chris Masters is just fucking stupid. We will get a couple of decent matches, but besides that, I can't really see the show being that great.

By the way, when are they going to make SD relevant again? They build it up as a separate entity all year, and then put all the attention on Raw around 'Mania time. Dumb shit.

I don't know why people are still talking about Christian possibly winning the title. At this stage, it's REALLY unlikely he'll even get put in the title match, yet if he does, he's not going to win.


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

el dandy said:


> I'm still giddy.
> 
> Vince has to give the thumbs up in order for *ANYTHING* to happen. I cannot believe Vince would give his personal approval and let Christian go over the Royal fucking Rumble winner right before WrestleMania.
> 
> Maybe Christian started lifting weights with Vince?


lol yeah either that or he's on vacation like you said, this is freaking insane, i can't believe my eyes, a win is a win whether it was escape or pin fall, wow just wow, what does this mean, did they suddently change plans or something, after this, christian definatly definatly must have some role in the title match at mania


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jorge Suarez said:


> cannot be very confident.. i was damn sure that they would give it drew in the last smackdown mitb.


So did I, but Drew is not over and he can't get over. SmackDown has nobody else to give it to other than Barrett, except Drew who won't get it, Christian who we all know won't get it, and Kofi, who's black, which is a death sentence in WWE. They have nobody but Barrett to give it to and they have no "thank you world title reign" to give to anyone to prevent him from winning it, apart from Christian which as we all know won't happen. He's really all that's left.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WAIT WAIT WAIT! Christian beat del Rio!? Holy crap! That's awesome!
By the looks of it, I can definately see Christian added to the match. They originally had E/C vs. Corre for the Tag Titles advertised, which no doubt would have led Christian feuding with the Corre as a result. 

And then they change it to some TOTALLY different. Seriously, who would have though we'd be seeing Christian vs. Del Rio at SmackDown! this week. If you ask me, there's no way this Christian and del Rio segment can wrap up before Mania. I definately expect del Rio to retaliate (He's the Royal Rumble winner. WWE would make him look extremely week if he didn't)next week leading to a possible Christian vs. Del Rio match again with Edge as Special Guest Referee with the stipulation that if Christian wins, he's added to the match at Mania. 

If WWE really wanted Christian against the Corre, it would have happened this week. It's far too late now. There's no way WWE can get out of this one. At this point, Christian HAS to be added to the match for it to make any sense.

I wouldn't be surprised if WWE DID add Christian in the Corre match though. It's Vince, so sloppy booking won't really matter to him as long as he gets his own personal goal acheived.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Smackdown looks pretty decent. Glad that Christian went over Del Rio.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

"Dashing" Cody Rhodes vs. Trent Barreta and JTG vs. Tyler Reks were taped for Superstars.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

So no build up for Taker/HHH at all?


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

BTW, there's an article on Cody Rhodes in the April issue of WWE Magazine still in his "dashing" persona holding a hand mirror admiring himself (that was before his nose was broken by Rey Mysterio).


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

show looks ok. no drew is terrible.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

LipsLikeMorphine said:


> So no build up for Taker/HHH at all?


By the looks of it, YEP. Not one bit. Enough with the promo's every fricken week by Shawn Michaels. Actually have some brawling here and there.

WWE needs to realize that they can't just sell Mania by having two big names in one match together. Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock was a huge draw at Mania 17 not because they were to two biggest stars in the company at the time, but because the build up was f**king epic! 

At this point, the Lawler/Cole, Orton/Punk, Rhodes/Mysterio, Miz/Cena, Edge/Del Rio feuds has a better build up then the Taker/HHH bout which looks disappointing. Basically, all the main event matches have better buildup then Taker/HHH.


----------



## LipsLikeMorphine (Sep 9, 2010)

psx71 said:


> By the looks of it, YEP. Not one bit. Enough with the promo's every fricken week by Shawn Michaels. Actually have some brawling here and there.
> 
> WWE needs to realize that they can't just sell Mania by having two big names in one match together. Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. The Rock was a huge draw at Mania 17 not because they were to two biggest stars in the company at the time, but because the build up was f**king epic!
> 
> At this point, the Lawler/Cole, Orton/Punk, Rhodes/Mysterio, Miz/Cena, Edge/Del Rio feuds has a better build up then the Taker/HHH bout which looks disappointing. Basically, all the main event matches have better buildup then Taker/HHH.


I agree. This was the match that I wanted to see the most, but I am sick of every week HBK just talking about how awesome they both are. They need to do something already. They didnt show up on RAW and now Smackdown now too. Way to build up a feud.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

They aren't going to have Undertaker in any physical contact before Mania so I wouldn't go expecting it. His body is barely holding together as it is.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

The Undertaker/HHH match is more of a legends special attraction challenge than an actual feud so it does not really need any build up.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

That too. They've pretty much said everything that needs to be said, not sure what people are expecting here.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I actually don't mind the fact that they aren't getting physical with each other. But obviously it'd be a lot better if one of them could at least show up every week.


----------



## Busbrain1 (May 29, 2006)

I have a friend who attended this event. A ton of people were PO'd the advertised tag match was called off. Also, local commercials stated that there was going to be a 5 vs 3 handicapped match (I forgot who the wrestlers were, but I know the Corre, Edge, Mysterio and Big Show were supposed to be part of that 5 vs 3 match.)


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Busbrain1 said:


> I have a friend who attended this event. A ton of people were PO'd the advertised tag match was called off. Also, local commercials stated that there was going to be a 5 vs 3 handicapped match (I forgot who the wrestlers were, but I know the Corre, Edge, Mysterio and Big Show were supposed to be part of that 5 vs 3 match.)


I think that match actually happened. Not sure if all of the guys you mentioned were in the match. I mean the dark match main event from this week's tapings. Don't know what it was exactly though but I'm certain The Corre were involved.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Dark Match

1. Christian, Rey Mysterio, Kane and Kofi Kingston defeated The Corre and Alberto Del Rio. They fought until Slater was the only one on the heel team left. He tried to escape up the ramp when the Undertaker made his entrance and forced him back into the ring. Each face did their finisher on Slater to close the show and send the crowd home happy.

source wrestlezone.com....firs time i've been to this site and i hear it ripped on all the time but Im sure this is a legit report!


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

So does this mean Maryse is staying on Smackdown now?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

layeth87smack said:


> Dark Match
> 
> 1. Christian, Rey Mysterio, Kane and Kofi Kingston defeated The Corre and Alberto Del Rio. They fought until Slater was the only one on the heel team left. He tried to escape up the ramp when the Undertaker made his entrance and forced him back into the ring. Each face did their finisher on Slater to close the show and send the crowd home happy.
> 
> source wrestlezone.com....firs time i've been to this site and i hear it ripped on all the time but Im sure this is a legit report!


So does this mean Taker and Kane 'buried the hatchet'?  (I know, bad pun)


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> What fans and what big moment? Christian winning the title is a big moment for internet fans. I doubt anybody else is really going to care that much. End of the day they have chosen ADR and they should follow through. I'm not a huge fan of him but I'm getting fucking sick of WWE half pushing guys and then wondering why they have no stars. Del Rio won the Rumble, Del Rio is getting the push therefore Del Rio should win the title. Christian shouldn't be a factor. Adding him in there for some more flavor is fine but he shouldn't be winning the title.


This. ADR should go over, if not for the sake of creating new stars, but for the credibility of the Rumble.




layeth87smack said:


> Dark Match
> 
> 1. *Christian, Rey Mysterio, Kane and Kofi Kingston* defeated The Corre and Alberto Del Rio. They fought until Slater was the only one on the heel team left. He tried to escape up the ramp when the Undertaker made his entrance and forced him back into the ring. Each face did their finisher on Slater to close the show and send the crowd home happy.
> 
> source wrestlezone.com....firs time i've been to this site and i hear it ripped on all the time but Im sure this is a legit report!


Is Edge actually injured? I mean, he worked a match with Brodus, and I know he got attacked by Brodus and ADR to close the show, but Dark Matches usually retcon stuff like selling injuries from beatdowns because it's sole purpose is to send the fans home happy.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Wow, Sheamus/Kofi, DiBiase/Rey, Christian/Del Rio, Swagger/Masters, this is pretty awesome card, all of these should be great matches if given good amount of time, definitely watching this episode. Drew not wrestling this week kinda sucks to hear, but he's not in any storyline so that's expected, oh well.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Prospekt's March said:


> Wow, Sheamus/Kofi, DiBiase/Rey, Christian/Del Rio, Swagger/Masters, this is pretty awesome card, all of these should be great matches if given good amount of time, definitely watching this episode. Drew not wrestling this week kinda sucks to hear, but he's not in any storyline so that's expected, oh well.


I hate to break it to you but Drew did wrestle. He lost a dark match to Percy Watson before the Smackdown tapings.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

> * Backstage segment with Kane and Big Show trying to chokeslam each other.
> 
> LordsofPain.net


:lmao 

I think I'm looking forward to watching this segment more than the Cage match and the Champion of Champions match. :side:


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

This is even more evidence that Christian will be added to the WHC at WM. He now owns a victory over the 2011 RR winner and can claim that he deserves to be added to the match. The chance of him being involved into the whole Corre feud and WM match are almost non existant after reading the SD spoilers for this week. Deal with it haters.

I can't believe how Christian is being booked since his return. The normal WWE Universe member could get the idea that he is a fully fledged main eventer at this point. Vince must really be on vacation, or something else unexpected happened. ;D

The show overall looks good. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

I fucking LOVE how much Christian beating Rio has pissed off Starbuck.

Its fantastic.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

So is Maryse there full time now or just a one time thing?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I fucking LOVE how much Christian beating Rio has pissed off Starbuck.
> 
> Its fantastic.


Uhmmm.. I went over the thread and Starbuck wasn't pissed at all, if anything he's open to the addition of Christian to the match.

LOL Pyro seemed pretty pissed though, and for good reason.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

btw - Del Rio is still winning the title and so he should.

As much as Christian deserves it, Del Rio needs it more right now.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> What fans and what big moment? *Christian winning the title is a big moment for internet fans. I doubt anybody else is really going to care that much.* End of the day they have chosen ADR and they should follow through. I'm not a huge fan of him but I'm getting fucking sick of WWE half pushing guys and then wondering why they have no stars. Del Rio won the Rumble, Del Rio is getting the push therefore Del Rio should win the title. Christian shouldn't be a factor. Adding him in there for some more flavor is fine but he shouldn't be winning the title.


So naive.

Wrestlemania fans are smarks, they show every year that they love Christian.

If you dont think they would 'care that much' then you are more deluded than first thought.

Your hatred for Christian clouds your judgement Im afraid, much in the same way you say that peoples love for Christian clouds thiers.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Triple H and Taker are having a match at Mania, just in case people have forgotten. Worst. Build. Ever.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

On a completely different note, when the fuck will Christian's annoying yellow spray-on tan completely wear off? It's been almost two years and he's still quite yellow.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

I _still_ wouldn't be surprised if this (Christian going over Del Rio) is really all about building Christian up for a heel turn on Edge at Wrestlemania. I know it makes almost no sense at all but that's the feeling I'm getting from this right now. An angle for it? After Christian beat Del Rio in the cage, Del Rio simply used his massive fortune to buy Christian off so that when it's Edge vs. Del Rio with Christian in Edge's corner and Brodus in ADR's corner, after Brodus has interfered several times, and everyone's expecting Christian to deliver retribution to Del Rio when the ref is distracted by Brodus, he turns on Edge and Del Rio gets his victory over Edge.

They could have ADR and Christian cut a promo where Christian admits that he hated Del Rio for injuring him but ADR bought him off in the wake of the cage match and pointed out how Edge didn't really care about Christian while he was getting into double digit world championship reigns and Christian never had had one. 

I'm not saying this is what I'd do or that I even like it, 'cause it has a hundred plot holes, but as of right now this is what I'm predicting. I have to admit the idea of ADR using his fortune to turn Edge's best friend (no longer brother) to the Dark Side in order to guarantee himself the world championship has a certain kick to it, if executed decently.

Also: it's almost darkly, absurdly hilarious in a bizarre way that Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler has been so meticulously built whereas Undertaker/Triple H has had practically no build-up, and is actually in the process of losing oodles and oodles of proverbial steam.

Show looks really good, on a wrestling-wrestling level if nothing else.


----------



## Snowman (Apr 7, 2010)

Sounds like a good show. First Smackdown I'll be watching in weeks.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Uhmmm.. I went over the thread and Starbuck wasn't pissed at all, if anything he's open to the addition of Christian to the match.
> 
> LOL Pyro seemed pretty pissed though, and for good reason.


Pyro, Starbuck, whats the difference?

Basically the same.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> I _still_ wouldn't be surprised if this (Christian going over Del Rio) is really all about building Christian up for a heel turn on Edge at Wrestlemania. I know it makes almost no sense at all but that's the feeling I'm getting from this right now. An angle for it? After Christian beat Del Rio in the cage, Del Rio simply used his massive fortune to buy Christian off so that when it's Edge vs. Del Rio with Christian in Edge's corner and Brodus in ADR's corner, after Brodus has interfered several times, and everyone's expecting Christian to deliver retribution to Del Rio when the ref is distracted by Brodus, he turns on Edge and Del Rio gets his victory over Edge.


I think we have a winner here.

This is exactly how I see the Wrestlemania match going down. Cena will beat Miz which leaves it open for a dirty kind of finish in the other world title match. I don't think Christian will get added (although I'm not opposed to it) but it would work just as well with Brodus and Christian in each corner supporting their guy. Christian then turns on Edge and helps Del Rio win the title at Wrestlemania, sure there are plot holes but they can easily explain them. 

Therefore after Mania, Edge/Christian maybe have a match with Del Rio for the world title at the next PPV then start their own feud properly after the draft with Del Rio taking on some possible new challengers coming over in the draft (Orton, Morrison, Kingston maybe?)

Smackdown looks alright this week, looks like there could be some good wrestling again. Kofi coming back...then losing is pretty strange, they obviously have nothing for the guy and it would surprise me to see him at Mania this year. Ted Dibiase actually gets on TV which is a step up for him at least, and the main event sounds good. Where are Triple H and Undertaker?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

DesolationRow said:


> I'm not saying this is what I'd do or that I even like it, 'cause it has a hundred plot holes, but as of right now this is what I'm predicting. I have to admit the idea of ADR using his fortune to turn Edge's best friend (no longer brother) to the Dark Side in order to guarantee himself the world championship has a certain kick to it, if executed decently.


The fact that Edge and Christian are teaming again is a massive plot hole in itself, these guys resented each other post-2010 Draft and one of the premises of Edge's heel turn was bragging about his then-nine World Championships and taunting Christian about never being a World Champion, so your take on what should be Christian's post-Heel turn promo about his lack of World Championship success would make a lot of sense.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

A far more detailed set of spoilers from PWTorch.com



> Smackdown SPOILERS - March 18
> 
> After the Superstars taping, Booker T and Josh Matthews came out, followed last by Michael Cole to the Raw theme with his own video showing his douchiest moments. Great heat from the crowd. After the Smackdown pyro, Big Show & Kane vs. Gabriel & Slater was announced, which was kind of a disappointment considering the commercial on Raw advertised E&C getting a tag title shot. Shortly afterward, Edge came out for the first big babyface pop of the night.
> 
> ...


Especially bolded on Cody's part, fun-house styled mirror? That sounds fucking epic!


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Starbuck said:


> Actually, no it isn't. What a way to waste the Rumble and a push on ADR if they aren't going to follow through with him. If they were planning on adding Christian to the match to feud with Edge then they should have had him win the Rumble or give it to somebody else. It shouldn't be wasted this way.
> 
> EDIT - So I take it from these spoilers that neither HHH or Taker are on the show again. Question. WHAT THE ACTUAL FUCK ARE THEY DOING WITH THIS FEUD? Are you kidding me? Any other time this would fly because it is two legends facing off and I think that this kind of build would be appropriate. But, this is the fucking RTWM. It NEEDS something more. FFS. If we get another video package on Raw I'm going to crack up. Get them in the damn ring. Jesus this is frustrating. The epicness that they created with their first interaction has been completely wasted and destroyed thus far.


[email protected] having Shawn Michaels do all the talking and build for this bullshit. Horrible.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

8 matches? Wow, well at least the matches aren't going to get dragged out which has been my main problem with Smackdown over the last few weeks. Quite looking forward to seeing this because there's a lot of fresh matches on the show, particularly Sheamus/Kingston, Mysterio/DiBiase and Christian/Del Rio.

Would like to know what they're doing with the HHH/Taker feud though. Them just cutting promos on each other two or three times just isn't enough. Looking forward to the match, always have been but they seem to think that they don't need to build it properly.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> A far more detailed set of spoilers from PWTorch.com
> 
> 
> 
> Especially bolded on Cody's part, fun-house styled mirror? That sounds fucking epic!


So he goes from the epic digital mirror entrance and annoyingly catchy theme to a darker theme and an even more epic digital mirror? This has win all over it imo. Rhodes is on his way up while his former tag team partners are being fed to his Wrestlemania opponent. Oh the irony!


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

Weren't E&C supposed to have a tag team title match on this Smackdown or did I misunderstand the promo on Monday?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Matt Reptar said:


> Weren't E&C supposed to have a tag team title match on this Smackdown or did I misunderstand the promo on Monday?


You did not misunderstand the promo, they actually did change up the Main event for what ever reason.


----------



## The Matt Reptar (Jun 13, 2006)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> You did not misunderstand the promo, they actually did change up the Main event for what ever reason.


Well, that's pretty stupid. I would have paid good money to see E&C in a tag team title match again.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Sounds like a great show. Lots of matches, and good ones at that. Looking forward to watching the Cage match and still very curious about what the deal with Christian is in the Edge/Del Rio feud. He is being booked very strong which is and odd thing on its own, but the fact that he is being booked strong against someone like Del Rio who is Vince's latest pet project just boggles the mind. Highly anticipated to see where and how this angle ends. Likely signs point towards a heel turn at WM, but who knows, it could be more?

Also, I bet everyone overlooked the fact that Mysterio beat Dibiase. Its interesting because Mysterio is having a match with Rhodes - Dibiase's former Legacy partner - at Wrestlemania. Funny to see that Dibiase does the job while Rhodes gets the high profile match at Wrestlemania. Perhaps this was a rib at Dibiase?


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

echOes said:


> Perhaps this was a rib at Dibiase?


It should be.

Look at the progression of the two. One is one of the most interesting things on the entire WWE programming universe, the other puts people to sleep.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Lets face it, people initially preferred Dibiase based on the popularity of his dad amongst the smarks. Same reason people are gwtting excited over Richie Steamboat and Joe Hennig. I dare anyone to watch a Richie Steamboat match and see how bland and scrawny he is. 

I think i'd actually prefer to see Cody continue to wrestler in a suit over his no knee pads look. Either Christian is going heel or he's getting into the title mix AFTER mania. Maybe a triple threat at the April PPV (can't even keep track of the names anymore).

Also didn't ready anything about a Sin Cara promo. Maybe he is headed to RAW unless they just include the promo in post-production.


----------



## JM (Jun 29, 2004)

Matt Reptar said:


> Well, that's pretty stupid. I would have paid good money to see E&C in a tag team title match again.


That's probably why they changed it then...


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

7 matches is just too much. I definitely see Christian turning heel at WrestleMania, then we can have Edge vs Christian non-title feud, while ADR can feud with some other face rather than boring Edge.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wait...why is the Edge & Christian tag match canceled? The One thing. THE ONE FUCKING THING this brand had that caught my interest, and you don't give it to us?!?! FUCK YOU!!! 

And way to build up Del Rio with him LOSING a Cage match to a guy who has never been anywhere near the World Title in the WWE. Way to build credibility there. 

Anyways, looks like some solid wrestling action on the show, but that REALLY disappoints me that they backed out on the Edge & Christian match. Bait & switch much?


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

does rey mysterio actually have to go ove rall the young promising talent every single fucking week

when reys gone i wont MYS him at all simply because of this bullshit!


----------



## Agent17 (Sep 19, 2010)

So does Michael Cole have his own little grotto that he lives in now? He really _is_ a troll, isn't he?


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

_MacIntyre jobbing to a loser is really disappointing. No Taker or Trips is a joke. But other than that it seems like a great show -- will watch. _


----------



## SamoaJordan (Mar 14, 2011)

I don't see the problem with Rey beating Ted DiBiase. I think whenever anyone loses clean people get really mad and talk about how people bury people. Rey is a star you need to groom for a Wrestlemania match, Ted DiBiase isn't on the card so therefore he is worth NOTHING. If having him beaten in a match puts Rey over even a little bit, it's worth it. Not everyone on the roster can be superman. 

This looks like a good show. I don't know if Christian should have gone over Del Rio for the same reasons I mentioned above, but it wasn't a clean win so whatever. I think Del Rio should have come out and fucking destroyed Christian as a message to Edge, but they might already be doing that too many times (Cole Destroys JR as a message, Someone beats up Michaels as a message as was being discussed before, ect..) 

Anyways looks like a good show. I don't know why Cole is still in his box, the whole point was that he gets protected from Lawler, who isn't on Smackdown. It's just humor now and might be overdone by time Mania rolls around.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

*Very good match to watch live. Sheamus got an okay reaction, but Kofi's pop was right up there with some of the loudest of the night*

Poor Kofi


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

I should just quit reading spoilers... they hurt my head.

Why blow a IC Champion vs US Champion match on free TV when you can have it happen at Wrestlemania?

Is Christian gonna be put in the Main Event or what?


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I was going to watch SD to see E&C win the tag team titles, but alas...no.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> btw - Del Rio is still winning the title and so he should.
> 
> As much as Christian deserves it, Del Rio needs it more right now.


Ehh, I want Christian to win but I have accepted the fact that Del Rio has to win, for the sake of the rumble. But he doesn't necessarily needs it more then Christian, Del Rio could win the title at any point if his career while Christian is in the final stages of his career.


PS: Christian over Del Rio + Kofi vs. Sheamus + New theme for Rhodes = Great Smackdown!


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

Where is Kofi?????


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

DaGhost said:


> Where is Kofi?????


_At the end of Seamus' boot. _


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have three words: WHAT THE FUCK

I'm a huge Christian mark but a) Christian in the main event in a singles match b) Christian WINNING in the main event c) Christian winning in the main event against the #1 contender

Did Vince fall into another coma or something? I'm not mad at this win, genuinely shocked and surprised. I'm with most people when I say ADR was my bet to win and probably should have won the match, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

"a video of michael cole's douchiest moments" you say?
my, that is gonna be one long-assed vid, might take 6 months straight to watch that!


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

dibiase on smackdown. good.
masters getting jobbed like that after his winning streak? not good.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

The only thing Im seeing out of these spoilers it that Christians going to WM. Id really hope so.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Also: it's almost darkly, absurdly hilarious in a bizarre way that Michael Cole vs. Jerry Lawler has been so meticulously built whereas Undertaker/Triple H has had practically no build-up, *and is actually in the process of losing oodles and oodles of proverbial steam*.


Ya think?



BM_Chicago said:


> The Undertaker/HHH match is more of a legends special attraction challenge than an actual feud so it does not really need any build up.


I can see this actually. But I still feel that they could be doing MUCH more with the feud than what they are. This really had the potential to be all kinds of epic and they have completely ruined that. 



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> I fucking LOVE how much Christian beating Rio has pissed off Starbuck.
> 
> Its fantastic.


Lol at you. I'm not pissed that Christian won. I really don't care. Like somebody else already said, read back through the thread and you will see that. But what I will be annoyed at is if they don't follow through with ADR after this massive push they have given him because I'm getting sick of them doing it to every single star they bandwagon for a few months. I already said it, if they wanted to push Christian then why have ADR win the Rumble in the first place? Why waste all this time and effort on him when they could have given it to somebody else or even given it to Christian himself. ADR is the one getting the push, he's their supposed 'future' and he's the guy with the credibility of the Rumble on his back therefore he should win. That's what I'm pissed at or will be pissed at, not Christian winning the match.



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> So naive.
> 
> Wrestlemania fans are smarks, they show every year that they love Christian.
> 
> ...


Again, where have I ever said that I hate Christian? I don't care enough about him to hate him and I don't really hate anybody anyways. It's nice to see that objectivity and common sense now equates to being a hater. Also, I'm going to Mania and have been to the last two. Not ALL Wrestlemania fans love Christian because I know at least one who doesn't. Just saying .



Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Pyro, Starbuck, whats the difference?
> 
> Basically the same.


Now you're grouping me in with Pyro? Come on, I'm not that fucking bad. Or am I?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

I've given up on the HHH/Taker feud. At this point I'm just hoping for a good match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Ownage™ said:


> I've given up on the HHH/Taker feud. At this point I'm just hoping for a good match.


I don't want to but I'm afraid I might have to. I'm giving them Raw to pull things together. If not then I'm done. I'll just hope for a good match too and try not to be disappointed at what could have been.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

I have mixed feelings about Trips/Taker. I don't know, I wasn't really all too excited when Trips challenged Taker back in 2 21 11 either, something just feels wrong and I can quite put my finger on it.


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

i know its not likely to happen but i wish it was cmpunk vs taker at wrestlemania instead, despite punk winning 2 mitb matches, i never really felt he had that wrestlemania moment he deserves imo.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

Is Maryse moved to Smackdown for good now?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

ESPNNYC1 said:


> Is Maryse moved to Smackdown for good now?


No. Her and Dibiase both made a one-off appearance. They're still RAW superstars.


----------



## Phenom (Oct 17, 2002)

Really enjoyed E & C vs ADR and Clay. It was great.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

> Starbuck said:
> 
> 
> > Ya think?
> ...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, is anybody else bothered by the fact that they ADVERTISED an E&C reunion tag title shot and didn't deliver it? I mean I'm not imagining things am I? I did see that commercial on Raw this week, right? 

I'll be honest, the Smackdown brand hasn't interested me much at all ever since Punk lost the title in 09, so its been a long time. When I heard that E&C were going to start tagging again & were getting a tag title shot this week, I got excited and thought "Hey, maybe I'll skip going out this Friday and watch this"...BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Thanks for bait & switching me like that & totally not delivering on what you advertised. Guess I won't be watching your show after all. Whoops! Sorry, Losing! 

Also...why is Christian beating Del Rio? I mean, OK as a mark, I'm like "Yeah Christian's better than him!", but Del Rio is your NUMBER ONE CONTENDER for WRESTLEMANIA and here he is going up against Edge's old tag team partner that Edge eclipsed. So if he can't beat the tag partner, how is he going to measure up to Edge? They have done an exceedingly poor job of making me believe that Del Rio belongs in the main event.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

TripleG said:


> OK, is anybody else bothered by the fact that they ADVERTISED an E&C reunion tag title shot and didn't deliver it? I mean I'm not imagining things am I? I did see that commercial on Raw this week, right?


Things Change. I Remember once They Advertised DX Vs Punk & Gallows for the tag titles only to change that on the night of the SD Tapings to HHH Vs Cm Punk & HBK Vs Mysterio. Things change get over it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Dug2356 said:


> Things Change. I Remember once They Advertised DX Vs Punk & Gallows for the tag titles only to change that on the night of the SD Tapings to HHH Vs Cm Punk & HBK Vs Mysterio. Things change get over it.


Then why advertise it? Just because they've done it before, that doesn't make it right. If you take the time to produce a television ad promising something on your show, then maybe you should deliver on what your promise. Otherwise you are lying yo your audience. Also, why was it changed? Both E&C wrestled on this show separately and so did The Corre, so nobody was injured. What gives?


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

TripleG said:


> Then why advertise it? Just because they've done it before, that doesn't make it right. If you take the time to produce a television ad promising something on your show, then maybe you should deliver on what your promise. Otherwise you are lying yo your audience. Also, why was it changed? Both E&C wrestled on this show separately and so did The Corre, so nobody was injured. What gives?


I think it was a last minute decision tbh, there were rumors flying about that Christian was set to team alongside Kane and Big Show to face off against The Corre at Wrestlemania, if that was true, then they may have dropped it in favor of progressing the already brewing ADR/Edge/Christian debacle, with Christian as ADR's roadblock in the same way Orlando Jordan was to John Cena back in his RTWM feud with JBL.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm just anxious to see what this means for Christian at WrestleMania.

Thinking more about it, I definitely think the only way Christian will be involved in this match in any capacity is if he were added to it (which most people seem to be split on).

Think about it:
*- *They cannot do Edge w/ Christian V Del Rio w/Clay because as it is, almost every other match on the card seems to have other people involved and having Christian/Clay at ringside would be redundant and overkill (Cole & Lawler has Swagger/Austin/maybe JR, Miz & Cena will have Rock involved, inter-gender match has Vickie, Bryan could have Gail Kim ect...)
*- *They should not have Christian involved in the finish, because IMO it needs to be a clean finish to really get Del Rio over (and as it is, the WWE title match finish will involve The Rock one way or another and both title matches should not have greasy finishes)
*-* I am 99.9% certain Christian will not hit the ring and turn heel. Christian turning heel is not what the match is about and besides, it doesn't make sense right now considering E & C haven't had any promo time to build their relationship back up (once they build it up, the heel turn payoff will be more impactful when it does happen)

At this point I am a little worried that Christian could be left of the card unless he is put in the match. The time to get him involved with the Corre has come and gone (we only have 1 real SD left before Mania considering the SD right before is just a hype show and the bookers scrapped the E&C/Coree match which would have been an obvious outlet to get Christian involved), and I really don't think Christian should/will be involved in the finish considering so many other matches will have third party people present and such.

I mean.. you can't leave a guy who just beat the Royal Rumble winner and #1 contender clean in a cage match (granted it wasn't 1.2.3 clean, so I digress) can you? If they don't insert him in the match, I just don't know what the fuck the SD bookers are thinking (and they probably have no idea what they are thinking either considering they change their fucking minds on the fly).


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

TripleG said:


> OK, is anybody else bothered by the fact that they ADVERTISED an E&C reunion tag title shot and didn't deliver it? I mean I'm not imagining things am I? I did see that commercial on Raw this week, right?
> 
> I'll be honest, the Smackdown brand hasn't interested me much at all ever since Punk lost the title in 09, so its been a long time. When I heard that E&C were going to start tagging again & were getting a tag title shot this week, I got excited and thought "Hey, maybe I'll skip going out this Friday and watch this"...BUT NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!! Thanks for bait & switching me like that & totally not delivering on what you advertised. Guess I won't be watching your show after all. Whoops! Sorry, Losing!
> *
> Also...why is Christian beating Del Rio? I mean, OK as a mark, I'm like "Yeah Christian's better than him!", but Del Rio is your NUMBER ONE CONTENDER for WRESTLEMANIA and here he is going up against Edge's old tag team partner that Edge eclipsed. So if he can't beat the tag partner, how is he going to measure up to Edge? They have done an exceedingly poor job of making me believe that Del Rio belongs in the main event.*


He didn't pin him or made him tap and ADR got his heat back anyway. He didn't lose any credibility.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Vince lets Christian beat the Royal Rumble winning #1 contender to a world championship in the main event of Smackdown two weeks from 'Mania and still people complain.

(Actually, it's understandable but also kind of funny.)

*DX-HHH-DX*, thanks, come to think of it I agree that my idea makes sense!


----------



## Doddz321 (Mar 31, 2008)

Heheh Percy Watson


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Cool, it'll be nice to see Jericho back on WWE TV again, even in that capacity!


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Isn't he supposed to be in a coma or something from the punt? :side:


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> I think it was a last minute decision tbh, there were rumors flying about that Christian was set to team alongside Kane and Big Show to face off against The Corre at Wrestlemania, if that was true, then they may have dropped it in favor of progressing the already brewing ADR/Edge/Christian debacle, *with Christian as ADR's roadblock in the same way Orlando Jordan was to John Cena back in his RTWM feud with JBL.*


Yeah because Jordan main evented an episode of smackdown before? Or even a dark match? You guys try way too hard to make it seem as if Christian's a jobber/low-midcarder, the guy just went over the Royal Rumble winner, in the main event, in a specialty match.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Thrillerr said:


> Yeah because Jordan main evented an episode of smackdown before? Or even a dark match?* You guys try way too hard to make it seem as if Christian's a jobber/low-midcarder, the guy just went over the Royal Rumble winner, in the main event, in a specialty match*.


The Hurricane went over The Rock during the RTWM in the main event of Monday Night RAW-the A-show, but we all know what happen to Hurricane afterwards don’t we? 

and sure Christian went over Alberto Del Rio by escaping the cage, that's just a way for Alberto Del Rio to still look strong without losing any momentum. 

Still great to see Christian actually win in the main event but not going to get my hopes up yet. You too easy to pleased *Thrillerr*.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> > No of course not, you know I love you really.
> >
> > (Im just winding you up about hating Christian, I like to annoy people)
> >
> ...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hope we get a chance to see Percy on a taping soon.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

The King of Blaze said:


> The Hurricane went over The Rock during the RTWM in the main event of Monday Night RAW-the A-show, but we all know what happen to Hurricane afterwards don’t we?
> 
> and sure Christian went over Alberto Del Rio by escaping the cage, that's just a way for Alberto Del Rio to still look strong without losing any momentum.
> 
> Still great to see Christian actually win in the main event but not going to get my hopes up yet. You too easy to pleased *Thrillerr*.


No, I just don't find negatives about every little thing. Christian has got the best of the ROYAL RUMBLE winner during every altercation, yet people are still being pessimistic or saying those "Christian won't win a championship jokes". Alright we get it, those jokes are old.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Starbuck said:


> Do Your Fcking Job said:
> 
> 
> > Nice to know that I have such an impact lol.
> ...


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm watching this now. And I am actually surprisingly impressed by Kelly Kelly's in ring work. Wow.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cody Rhodes is a Sith Lord now. "Come to the heel side"!


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Cody now has a slower theme now to go with his changed gimmick, I love the use of the "Kane towel" over his head.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

DAMN! What a match! Christian kicks out of ADR's false finisher(corner enziguiri), Christian brilliantly counters the armbar with a killswitch but ADR kicks out! PPV Quality match imo.

With the way the match ended, ADR looked strong, in fact it doesn't hurt him at all, Christian caught a lucky break. He threw Christian out like trash post-match, this feud is definitely between Edge and ADR now.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Cody's theme is fucking atrocious... really, really bad.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

"Somebody needs to call the PO-LICE"

:lmao Booker is amazing.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

just watches the show and it was great, all the results were great! i just hoped Nash would return and save Kane and Show though.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

I can't believe how overrated Cody is. fpalm

You take an average wrestler, from all points of view, and you give him a gimmick like this and have him bury other young superstars. What a waste.

And ^ is that seriously the new SD theme? I skipped the intro. That's fucking horrendous. Sounds like Kesha.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> I can't believe how overrated Cody is. fpalm
> 
> You take an average wrestler, from all points of view, and you give him a gimmick like this and have him bury other young superstars. What a waste.
> 
> And ^ is that seriously the new SD theme? I skipped the intro. That's fucking horrendous. Sounds like Kesha.


he's being put over, thats how many people in the past have been put over,atleast he is not burrying guys who are at the top of their game right now.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Shawn Morrison said:


> he's being put over, thats how many people in the past have been put over,atleast he is not burrying guys who are at the top of their game right now.


Cody isn't worthy of being pushed. There are better talents who deserve a push yet most of them are just jobbers. Cody doesn't have anything special about him.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> Cody isn't worthy of being pushed. There are better talents who deserve a push yet most of them are just jobbers. Cody doesn't have anything special about him.


He's amongst the best mic workers in the business. There's a reason he is being put in a match with the second biggest babyface on the Smackdown roster. It's because he is a talented superstar and is being put over.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Cody is awesome. Best character in the company.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Sheamus is awesome in the ring right now, unlike another European who likes to surround himself with garbage wrestlers.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Nope, sorry, Zeke is awesome. Try again. Speaking of ZEKE I hope we get a 1 on 1 match between him and Show soon. Could put him over a lot. Corre need to go over at Mania too.

Not sure on Cody's new theme, will listen again, but yeah, it's a better fit at least.

Laughing @ the lack of build for this HHH/Taker match. I've no real reason to care about the match at all aside from it being '2 legends' but that's pretty fucking meh when both are severely past their prime AND have fought before at Mania (which still hasn't been mentioned heh). It's basically got the worst build on the card, which, well is awful.

Cole looking amazing. Awesome heel. Fairly decent Smackdown, although I thought KK was fired? Meh.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> I can't believe how overrated Cody is. fpalm
> 
> Y*ou take an average wrestler, from all points of view*, and you give him a gimmick like this and have him bury other young superstars. What a waste.
> 
> And ^ is that seriously the new SD theme? I skipped the intro. That's fucking horrendous. Sounds like Kesha.


His mic work is far from average, I don't understand how you cannot see this.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Jethro said:


> His mic work is far from average, I don't understand how you cannot see this.


Sorry, I don't know what you guys see in his mic work. Plus, is mic work the only thing that matters nowadays in the wrestling world? Of course, that's why The Miz was WWE champion.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol Kelly Kelly got a bigger pop than Big Show. This crowd in KC is nothing like STL from Raw.

The Wasteland on Big Show was pretty sweet though. Not a bad show overall, but I'd really like to see Big Show and Kane win the tag team titles just to get them a little more involved in things. Gabriel should split and turn face to get rid of the Corre's tag team.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

HarlemHeatstroke said:


> Lol Kelly Kelly got a bigger pop than Big Show. This crowd in KC is nothing like STL from Raw.
> 
> The Wasteland on Big Show was pretty sweet though. Not a bad show overall, but I'd really like to see Big Show and Kane win the tag team titles just to get them a little more involved in things. Gabriel should split and turn face to get rid of the Corre's tag team.


I think it was the right decision to make Corre retain, they just won the titles and it gets them momentum and heat that they cheated to beat Kane and Show.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> Sorry, I don't know what you guys see in his mic work. Plus, is mic work the only thing that matters nowadays in the wrestling world? Of course, that's why The Miz was WWE champion.


Cody is one of the best in ring workers and is pretty good on the mic so he is a total package.


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

smackdownfreakxx said:


> Cody isn't worthy of being pushed. There are better talents who deserve a push yet most of them are just jobbers. Cody doesn't have anything special about him.


lol they are not better talents, they are just high flying wrestlers but when it comes to putting a great feud and making people interested in a match, Cody is the right person.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

The An-Cole Lock FTW


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Is the Smackdown at 10 on SkySports the latest SD or last weeks?


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Lostfap said:


> Nope, sorry, Zeke is awesome. Try again. Speaking of ZEKE I hope we get a 1 on 1 match between him and Show soon. Could put him over a lot. Corre need to go over at Mania too.
> 
> Not sure on Cody's new theme, will listen again, but yeah, it's a better fit at least.
> 
> ...




Zeke? have you heard him speak? miserable


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

_Cole is spectacular. _


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

HXC PSU said:


> Zeke? have you heard him speak? miserable


so what? not everyone needs to be a great talker. zeke is very powerful and he's entertaining because he destroys things.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

DiBiase/Rey match was way too short, i expected it to be a little bit longer, but yeah it wouldn't be believable if a jobber could take Rey Mysterio to the limit, oh well. Loving the dropkick spot, that was sick.

The main event was pretty awesome imo, great showing from Christian and Del Rio, i was on the edge of my seat when they both were on the top of the cage. I really like the portrayal of Del Rio as sadistic person, that conchairto spot was pretty cool, awesome selling by Edge as well. Is it just me or the crowd chanting Cena's name right before the show went off-air?

Overall i think it's a pretty good show.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Booker T just pulled an Art Donovan on commentary during the Brodus Clay/Edge match


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I love Booker on commentary I never get tired of hearing him lol.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Is it me or does Edge look in better shape?


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I hate how everybody reads the spoilers for Smackdown so nobody is ever discussing the show as it airs (I realize it also is shown at different times depending on geographic location)


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

good main event please give it time.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Kofi Kingston vs Sheamus that's new. This looks like a solid show overall.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Kofi Kingston vs Sheamus that's new. This looks like a solid show overall.


_It was a really good show_.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

Why did the WWE change the Edge/Christian tag title match

Does Vince really hate Christian??


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I like this new thing Rhodes is doing by wrestling in his dress clothes. I'm not a Rhodes fan, but I like it. It's different.



> Why did the WWE change the Edge/Christian tag title match
> 
> Does Vince really hate Christian??


Because Christian doesn't have 7 thousand tag title reigns...


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Deeply disappointed they got rid of the most epic theme in WWE. 

At least we still get "WOAHHH" .....somewhat.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheik said:


> Deeply disappointed they got rid of the most epic theme in WWE.


C'mon bro. A huge ADR fan like you should know better.






Nothing even comes close.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Haha, I love the song, it's just too generic-Mexican for me. I guess that's what makes it awesome though.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

What?? Christian winning cleanly over the Royal Rumble winner? Okay, I'm 100% confident that Christian's going to be in the main event. I don't care what any dirt sheet says, I don't care what Vince thinks about Christian, I think Christian's going to be in the main event. It makes the most sense. He's to involved and he's looked to good to not be put in the match.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

don't really like Rhode's new theme. I like how they tried to make it darker, but it just didn't really work for me tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sheik said:


> Haha, I love the song, it's just too generic-Mexican for me. I guess that's what makes it awesome though.


Generic-Mexican perhaps, but it has a hook that no other theme I've ever heard has. Maybe I'm the only one but I never liked Rhodes's theme, it just has no impact.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

Kelly and Layla look superb tonight.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh and everyone who says that there's only one smackdown left before Mania, um...there's two. It's the 18th. Mania's on the 3rd of April. You guys do the math.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

WWEfan4eva said:


> Why did the WWE change the Edge/Christian tag title match
> 
> Does Vince really hate Christian??


 Not sure where the logic of Vince hating Christian because he put him in the main event alone against the royal rumble winner instead of sticking him in a tag match comes in.



Urdnot Wrex said:


> C'mon bro. A huge ADR fan like you should know better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still can't believe there isn't at least one clear version of this song anywhere yet.


----------



## OnTheMoney (Mar 15, 2011)

XxPunkxX said:


> Oh and everyone who says that there's only one smackdown left before Mania, um...there's two. It's the 18th. Mania's on the 3rd of April. You guys do the math.


Stop trying to confuse the board.

:side:


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I love when Booker says "Someone needs to call the police." He says it all the time and I lol everytime he says it.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Corre showing shades of old Nexus. Better than anything they've done in a while. Good booking putting them over the 2 baddest dudes on Smackdown. (besides Taker)


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Next Week's backstage segment

Edge: Hey Teddy how u doing?

Teddy: Yeah im alright playa

Edge: Christian beat the no.1 contender last week, I think he should be the no.1 contender

Teddy: I cant change that since ADR won the royal rumble, but since he beat ADR ill make it a triple threat at mania

Edge: Ok then TTYL


----------



## ddhollywood (Mar 14, 2011)

lol somebody please .GIF this. Cole is a badass


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Michael Cole's heel character is absolutely ridiculous at times.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

All hail the AnCole Lock!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I also love how Booker ends every other sentence with "right there." I love Booker please have him be Lawler's replacement. By the way Maryse is looking smoking hot tonight!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol at Trish's photoshopped brunette hair in that Wrestlemania promo picture


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow I don't remember the last time a main event on Smackdown got this much time. This week has been a pretty solid show, best show in a while by far.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Is the novelty of Booker T on commentary wearing on anyone else? It was funny how bad he was for the first week or two, but now...I am no longer amused.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Woah, ADR kicks out of the killswitch.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Wow, Christian won but he still looked like a bitch lol.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't mean to overrate Christian but that match put over ADR huge even in defeat unlike any match the Mexican aristocrat had with Rey since their first one.




Thrillerr said:


> Wow, Christian won but he still looked like a bitch lol.


Exactly. Still think Christian will be added to the World Title match at WM after the outcome of the match? Cause I don't.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Is the novelty of Booker T on commentary wearing on anyone else? It was funny how bad he was for the first week or two, but now...I am no longer amused.


No everyone thought he was good and entertaining cause he was so bad his first couple weeks. I've noticed he's starting to calm down during the matches a little bit though


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

XxPunkxX said:


> Oh and everyone who says that there's only one smackdown left before Mania, um...there's two. It's the 18th. Mania's on the 3rd of April. You guys do the math.


Every year, the last Smackdown is a huge video recap/hype package for Wrestlemania. Foreign markets get it for the whole hour, while the last half is live from Axxess for the United States. Maybe one match, all the leftover Smackdown build is on that week's Raw. So really, there IS one Smackdown left in the sense of it being, well, an actual episode of Smackdown.

Smackdown. (I didn't think I said it enough.)


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

gobsayscomeon said:


> Is the novelty of Booker T on commentary wearing on anyone else? It was funny how bad he was for the first week or two, but now...I am no longer amused.


Well, I certainly am. he really is not much of a commentator, he has the energy but contradicts himself half the time and says things that make no sense, I mean u know u r screwing up when Cole is pointing out ur mistakes. It seems like he is trying too hard too much of the time to be funny, say something witty or make some metaphor where just simply talking would suffice(sometimes they are funny, but not always and it gets tiring when he is trying all the time).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I really enjoyed the main event tonight and I didn't think Sheamus/Kofi was too bad. I'm a big fan of the new Rhodes gimmick too.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

My only complaint with tonights episode is the lack of either HHH or any behind the scenes exclusive of his hit film The Chaperone.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

HXC PSU said:


> Zeke? have you heard him speak? miserable


he looks like a boss.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

He looks like a goon.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Good main event match. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

So, Edge has an arm injury and Christian just defeated the man who will compete for the World Heavyweight Championship at Wrestlemania. I say there's hope for the Christian marks out there -- if not at Wrestlemania, I can see Christian feuding with Del Rio after he wins the belt. Maybe even a heel turn for Christian, who knows?


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> All hail the AnCole Lock!


That is either the greatest or stupidest thing I have ever heard on here and I can't decide which!:banplz::sex


----------



## GreenHydra (Nov 24, 2010)

Glad to see Christian possibly getting a push in the future.

Also loving Booker T's commentary; he's getting better by the minute


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Booker T is awful, Michael Cole is the man, the main event was good.


----------



## Alco (May 18, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Booker T is awful, Michael Cole is the man, the main event was good.


Are you KHIDDIN' ME?!

Love the Bookman, seriously.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Have to agree with Ownage, Booker is awful. Sometimes though he's so awful, he's entertaining, but that happens in pieces and bits... or at Elimination Chamber I believe if I remember correctly.


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Not only are his catchphrases annoying but he says a lot of stupid shit that doesn't make sense and when Cole tells him he's not making any sense he goes "WHAT ARE YOU TALKIN ABOUT COLE?"


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

_Booker is hilarious._


----------



## Greatness78 (Feb 20, 2011)

Smackdown was awesome this week.

that is all


----------



## new_guy (Jul 4, 2006)

Ownage™ said:


> Not only are his catchphrases annoying but he says a lot of stupid shit that doesn't make sense and when Cole tells him he's not making any sense he goes "WHAT ARE YOU TALKIN ABOUT COLE?"


So true.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

CC91 said:


> Next Week's backstage segment
> 
> Edge: Hey Teddy how u doing?
> 
> ...


LMAO, I can imagine it now


----------

